# HTPC Audio Questions



## dereksbelanger (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys! I’ve been exclusively using an HTPC for multimedia entertainment since 2006, but suddenly I’m interested in learning about and upgrading the audio in my setup. Details about the room, usage and budget are below.

I’ve currently got a PC with onboard sound (Realtek ALC892) directly connected to Klipsch Promedia 4.1 speakers.

Whatever upgrades I settle on, the goal is to end up with a configuration discernibly better than what I’ve currently got. My preferences tend to be that I like big speakers and “live” sound.

So, the big questions:


Should I get a typical receiver/speaker setup or should I get an amp and connect it to the 7.1 ports on the sound card? Why?
If I go the receiver route, should I connect via HDMI or SPDIF? Why?
What speakers/amp or speakers/receiver do you recommend for my use? Why?

Budget: $1000.00
Room: 14’x20’
Audio sources: HTPC only 
Uses: 

Netflix Streaming 35% 
Video Files 35% 
PC Video Games 10% 
Blu-ray & DVD 10% 
Music (192kbps WMA) 10%

Thanks-A-Billion!


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

dereksbelanger said:


> Hey guys! I’ve been exclusively using an HTPC for multimedia entertainment since 2006, but suddenly I’m interested in learning about and upgrading the audio in my setup. Details about the room, usage and budget are below.
> 
> I’ve currently got a PC with onboard sound (Realtek ALC892) directly connected to Klipsch Promedia 4.1 speakers.
> 
> ...


First, welcome to HTS! 

I don't do a lot of streaming or cloud/PC stored music, but I'd recommend going the AVR route and connecting with HDMI if possible. You get a lot more flexibility with an AVR and can get DTS-MA, DD-TrueHD if you use HDMI. S/PDIF can not carry the lossless formats from Blu Ray; you have to use HDMI or 7.1 inputs with a Blu Ray player that will decode them. Many people go that route (7.1 input from BDP), but you usually aren't able to use the AVR's room correction and speaker settings. Since you watch a lot of Netflix, you could get Netflix HD 5.1 with a few BDPs, too. I use my PS3/Panasonic BDP for Netflix HD 5.1 and love it!

As for specific AVRs to recommend, Onkyo, Yamaha, Pioneer and Marantz are all quite popular here. Denon's new line may have some features that appeal to you. Check out more here.

I hope that this helps! Good luck!!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

With your budget i'd recommend an AVR. S/PDIF sounds good, HDMI will be better but you might need a video card with HDMI in order to do it. Most on-board audio only do 2 channel over HDMI. Spend as much budget on speakers and subs as possible!


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

dereksbelanger said:


> Should I get a typical receiver/speaker setup or should I get an amp and connect it to the 7.1 ports on the sound card? Why?





A receiver/speaker setup will provide better sound. A receiver which includes room equalization software usually makes a noticeable difference even with less expensive speakers. While there are a few room-equalization software packages available for use with computer-only sound systems, they tend to cost a lot of money ($800 or so).

Unfortunately, your current Klipsch speaker system would be electrically incompatible with whatever new system you get.



> [*]If I go the receiver route, should I connect via HDMI or SPDIF? Why?


 HDMI can carry both high-definition audio and video. It allows use of the Dolby and DTS high definition lossless surround-sound and stereo audio formats. SPDIF is audio only. It only allows Dolby and DTS compressed, lossy surround-sound formats plus stereo high definition formats. Those lossy formats can be quite good at high bitrates, though.

You might need to invest in a video card that includes HDMI or DisplayPort output. If you do that and get an AVR and use HDMI, your current audio card would be superfluous.


> [*]What speakers/amp or speakers/receiver do you recommend for my use? Why?



 Spend 2/3 of your budget on good speakers. Go to a local Audio/Video store and listen to what they have. Speakers and room acoustics make the biggest difference in what you hear. Front Left, Right and center speakers are more important than the surround speakers for most music and movies. If you have to compromise, you might want to consider leaving off the surround sound speakers entirely for now. Tiny speakers produce tinny sound, so don't get speakers with anything much smaller than 5" woofers. Get a subwoofer, too, though. A smaller one would be better if you live in an apartment. Low frequencies carry and can annoy the neighbors, a LOT. (The "subwoofer" in the Klipsch system you have now really isn't. It is equivalent to the woofer of most speakers.)

$300 receivers (what you'll have left) don't have the best room equalization software, but Audyssey 2EQ is better than none.

FWIW, I'd be biased toward a Denon AVR over Onkyo. 


> Budget: $1000.00
> Room: 14’x20’
> Audio sources: HTPC only
> Uses:
> ...


You need to upgrade your music storage habits. WMA uses a lossy compression format, degrading the music so it sounds much less "live". Consider using FLAC or WAV instead. You may need to invest in a larger external disk for storage.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## dereksbelanger (May 1, 2012)

Selden, thanks! Best comment so far. Very helpful!


----------



## 94vg30de (May 16, 2012)

I will also recommend AVR, with audio sent over HDMI. Just be careful that the video card you have/purchase passes encoded audio over HDMI (not all do, surprisingly enough)


----------



## dereksbelanger (May 1, 2012)

Awesome! I already have a video card that supports Dolby® TrueHD and DTSHD Master Audio™ on a protected audio path over HDMI. So now I just need to pick a front, center, sub and AVR while sticking to my apparently too-low budget.

The three piece SVS SCS-02(M) 3.0 SYSTEM system seems like a good place to start. Does anyone have comments or alternative recommendations?

The above speakers leave me with $450 for a sub and AVR. I'm really going to need help figuring out what to buy for these two components. Any suggestions?


Thanks!


----------



## dereksbelanger (May 1, 2012)

selden said:


> Get a subwoofer, too, though. A smaller one would be better if you live in an apartment. Low frequencies carry and can annoy the neighbors, a LOT. (The "subwoofer" in the Klipsch system you have now really isn't. It is equivalent to the woofer of most speakers.)


Just a note - I dont live in an apartment so no worries there - but I cant imagine more bass than what this stupid Klipsch unit produces. I have to keep it turned down to minimum to keep the house from bumpin' lol. I'm sure more bass is possible - but what would I do with it!?


----------



## 94vg30de (May 16, 2012)

For AVR, Pioneer just sold all last-years VSX-series models, and they were on Newegg for a while for CRAZY deals. Might be some on Craigslist now that will fit your fancy. 5.1 or 7.1? 

For subs, search here: 
http://www.parts-express.com/wizards/searchResults.cfm?srchExt=CAT&srchCat=620

If this is still available it would be killer: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/116790-fs-dayton-hf-15-a.html


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

For the money, you will have a hard time beating the sound coming from Onkyo's HT-S9400THX package system. It costs under a grand and sounds better than Bose at $3,000. For audio HDMI is definitly the way to go, because of support for the HD Audio Codecs found on Blu-Ray discs.


MSRP is $1000.
http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S9400THX&class=Systems&p=i


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

get with a MB that is core i3 and that should get you the HDMI support for audio and True HD for blue ray play back.

Since you are on a tight budget... nothing wrong with buying some used stuf on ebay.

Another thing... Streaming net flix... Most of the streaming content on netflix is 2 channel. Why even bother!

Its like watching a movie in 1985. Some of the content is in better formats but a lot more is not.

Music ... as mentioned go with flac and lossless.

As long as you HDMI from your HTPC witha core i3 MB you should have no problem playing anything.

Check out the 'media browser' add on for WMC.
MPC-HC....
Shark Codecs....
J River media center as well...


----------



## dereksbelanger (May 1, 2012)

The Onkyo HT-S9400THX is $700 at Amazon. Not bad!

How would this compare to the SVS system paired with whatever sub and AVR I can afford?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Here is your complete package with premium sound card that upconverts all sources to DTS or DD and has an excellent 7.1 analog out....I sell and install home theater and build PC's for gamers and home media servers so I sorta have alot of experience at this and I can certainly appreciate your asking alot of questions before spending your $$$....the only thing outside your budget are large floorstanding 5.1 speakers but the Martin Logan's will give you a fantastic clear sound with the output of the HT Omega sound card coming through the Denon receiver.....ps dont get talked into Onkyo...they are under a massive recall....


*sound card*....If you REALLY want to go all out on a sound card get the ASUS HDAV DELUXE 1.3 on Ebay...$280....It will get you amazing sound with HDMI or 7.1 analog ...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271005

*speakers* 
http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-MLT-2-Theater-System-Black/dp/B0049P2000/ref=sr_1_199?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1337312201&sr=1-199

*AVR*
http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AVR-1912-Channel-Streaming-Receiver/dp/B004U403XQ/ref=sr_1_3?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1337312553&sr=1-3


----------

